# सामान्य मंच > वैदिक ज्योतिष जिज्ञासा >  शरीर के किसी भी अंग पर तिल हो तो जानिये उसका मतलब!

## bndu jain

* हमारे शरीर पर कई जगह पर तिल पाए जा सकते है जो की जन्मजात के समय से ही होते है!
 जिन्हें हम कई प्रकार से बोलते है जैसे तिल, मास्सा आदि!
अक्सर हमने सुना है अगर शरीर के इस भाग में  तिल हों तो ये होता है इसका ये मतलब होता है!
 इस बात में कितनी सच्चाई है ये तो हम नहीं जानते पर इस बात पर अमल जरूर करते है!श
रीर के विभिन्न अंगों पर तिल के निशान को लेकर अनेक प्रकार की धारणाएं देखने, सुनने और पढ़ने को मिलती है।
 बदन पर तिल होने पर यह भी कहा जाता है कि उक्त स्थान पर व्यक्ति को पूर्व जन्म में चोट लगी थी। 
इस तरह की कई बातें तिल के बारे में प्रचलित हैं। आइए नजर डालते हैं, ऐसी कुछ धारणाओं पर -*

----------


## bndu jain

गाल पर तिल

जिन व्यक्ति के गाल पर तिल होता है वह व्यक्ति पढ़ाई में बहुत तेज होता है!ऐसे व्यक्ति जिस भी चीज़ को करते है उसे पूरा करने का ठान लेते है! ऐसे लोग बहुत ही सकारात्मक विचारो के होते है!

----------


## bndu jain

चिन (ठुड्डी) पर तिल

जिन लोगो के चिन पर तिल होता है उन लोगो को सफल होने के लिए ज्यादा मेहनत करने की जरूरत नहीं पड़ती थोड़ी मेहनत में ही वह लोग बुलंदियां छू लेते है! ऐसे लोगो को बहुत ही भाग्यशील माना जाता है! ऐसे लोग अपने जीवन में बहुत खुश रहते है उन्हें अपनी कामयाबी पर गर्व होता है! अगर आपके भी चिन पर तिल है तो आपको भी खुश होना चाहिए!

----------


## bndu jain

नाक पर तिल

जिन लोगो के नाक पर तिल होता है वह अपनी पूरी जिंदगी में यात्रायें खूब करते है उन्हें घूमने का शोक होता है

----------


## bndu jain

पेट पर तिल

जिन लोगो के पेट पर तिल होता है वह लोग खाने पीने के बहुत शौकीन होते है

----------


## bndu jain

गर्दन पर तिल

जिन लोगो की गर्दन पर तिल होता है उन लोगो के जीवन में दुख होने की आशा कम होती है उनका जीवन बहुत ही सुखमय होता है!

----------


## bndu jain

आँख पर तिल

जिन लोगो के आंख में तिल होता है उन लोगो को शुभ मन जाता है! वह लोग बहुत ही अच्छे होते है!

----------


## bndu jain

हाथ पर तिल

हाथो पर तिल होना सफलता का संदेह होता है! जिन लोगो के हाथो में तिल होता है उन लोगो को जिंदगी में सफलता पाने से कोई नहीं रोक सकता!

----------


## bndu jain

पीठ पर तिल-

पीठ पर मौजूद त*िल व्यक्त*ि के रोमांट*िक होने के साथ ही धनवान होने का सूचक होता है। ऐसा व्यक्त*ि खूब कमाता है और खूब खर्चा करता है।

----------


## bndu jain

पैर के अंगूठे पर तिल

पैर के अंगूठे पर त*िल होने का मतलब है क*ि आप समाज में प्रत*िष्ठ*ित और संपन्*न व्यक्त*ि होंगे

----------


## bndu jain

तर्जनी अंगुली पर तिल-

ज*िस व्यक्त*ि की तर्जनी उंगली पर त*िल होता है वह धनवान तो होता है लेक*िन शत्रुओं से परेशान रहता है।

----------


## bndu jain

नाभि के नीचे तिल

ज*िस व्यक्त*ि के नाभ*ि के थोड़ा नीचे त*िल होता है उसे धन की कमी कभी नहीं रहती है।

----------


## bndu jain

भौंह के मध्य में तिल

भौंह के मध्य में खाली स्*थान के बीच में त*िल का होना बहुत ही शुभ माना गया है। यह दांपत्य जीवन के अलावा धन धान्य के ल*िए भी बढ*िया माना गया है।

----------


## bndu jain

नाक के दायीं ओर त*िल

ज*िनके नाक के दायीं ओर त*िल होता है उन्हें कम मेहनत में ही धन का लाभ म*िलता रहता है। यह भाग्यशाली होते हैं।

----------


## bndu jain

अनाम*िका उंगली के मध्य में त*िल

अनाम*िका उंगली के मध्य में त*िल व्यक्त*ि को धनवान और यशस्वी बनाता है।

----------


## bndu jain

सबसे छोटी उंगली पर तिल

सबसे छोटी उंगली यानी कन*िष्ठ*का पर त*िल होने पर व्यक्त*ि संपत्त*िशाली तो होता है लेक*िन जीवन पर परेशानी और अशांत*ि बनी रहती है।

----------


## MahaThug

बहुत बढिया जानकारी । 

सोच रहा हुं एस बंदी का फ्युचर क्या होना चाहिए ।

----------


## bndu jain

> बहुत बढिया जानकारी । 
> 
> सोच रहा हुं एस बंदी का फ्युचर क्या होना चाहिए ।


[SIZE=5]बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद 

अति हर चीज की बुरी होती है [/SIZE]

----------

